# Help this Newbie identify a mike please



## DannyBoyNYC (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi there.

I've been trying to put together a test scenario for speakers similar to one used by Zeos on Reddit/r/zeos but cannot id the device he uses:








http://daniel.deverell.com/audio/mike.png (sorry - inserting a picture doesn't seem to work for me)

Can anyone tell me what the make and model is?

Thanks

P.S. My first post here!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like a Tascam DR-40, a portable 4-track digital recorder. There are much cheaper options for measurement mics, even professionally calibrated ones, see the Cross Spectrum thread, for example.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

John beat me to the punch, but as he noted it is not a measurement mic but a handheld stereo recorder. Not exactly the kind of device that should be used for measurements, and in fact, judging from one of his reviews it doesn’t even look like Mr. zeos is using it for measurements. If you’re serious about measurements you can get a calibrated UMIK-1 for well under $100.






Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DannyBoyNYC (Apr 29, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> John beat me to the punch, but as he noted it is not a measurement mic but a handheld stereo recorder. Not exactly the kind of device that should be used for measurements, and in fact, judging from one of his reviews it doesn’t even look like Mr. zeos is using it for measurements. If you’re serious about measurements you can get a calibrated UMIK-1 for well under $100.
> 
> url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAojRPXfOVA
> 
> ...


I've got a UMIK for measurement and a miniDSP HD for equalization (and speaker building). I wanted to add this to my arsenal in order to make recordings of my speakers (and the occasional live show) for further assessment and was also wondering if it could work as an SPL measuring tool.

REW has a pretty steep learning curve for me but I'm using the miniDSP for building crossovers at the moment so plenty of time to mess with the UMIK.

Just curious about getting the best sound from my system and assessing various speaks I may or may not get around to building. 

Thanks!


----------

